# g'day from an aussie



## gecko-mad (Oct 20, 2009)

g'day all, i dont have any mantids (yet) so ive joined here to find out the odd bit of info and yeah. i do however have every other animal, lol


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome from Yuma, Arizona! Where in oz are you from? We have a cupla members from Sidney.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 20, 2009)

[SIZE=14pt]Yellow there from P-town, Co[/SIZE]


----------



## Katnapper (Oct 20, 2009)

Hello there, gecko-mad, and welcome to the forum. By browsing through past threads you will gain much insight and information. The sticky posts will give you tips on common questions too.  I hope you dive in to keeping a mantis/mantids... it's a worthwhile hobby and they make much enjoyable pets.


----------



## gecko-mad (Oct 20, 2009)

thanks everyone from the warm welcome.

im from adelaide in SA, everyone seems to be from nsw!


----------



## Rick (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome


----------



## ismart (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Oct 20, 2009)

Ello! and welcome to the forum from OHIO!


----------



## revmdn (Oct 20, 2009)

Welcome.


----------



## jameslongo (Oct 20, 2009)

Hey gecko-mad,

Glad you finally made it to the forum. Have a good time here!

James (Neomantis).


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome

Watch out for jameslongo and superfreak they are new zeealanders in disguise 0.0


----------



## jameslongo (Oct 21, 2009)

Oh, you are ba-a-a-ad, Emile. Seriously, I'm not trying to pull the wool over anyone's eyes :lol: I'd come up with more lame kiwi puns but I have to keep my appointment with the barber to get shorn.


----------



## Emile.Wilson (Oct 21, 2009)

jameslongo said:


> Oh, you are ba-a-a-ad, Emile. Seriously, I'm not trying to pull the wool over anyone's eyes :lol: I'd come up with more lame kiwi puns but I have to keep my appointment with the barber to get shorn.


Whatever newzealandie


----------



## wero626 (Oct 21, 2009)

Welcome..


----------



## PhilinYuma (Oct 21, 2009)

Emile said:


> WelcomeWatch out for jameslongo and superfreak they are new zeealanders in disguise 0.0


What a seriously bad thing to say! Do you realize that there are only two species of mantis in N.Z., and that the New Zealand mantis Orthodera novaezealandiae is really the Australian O. ministralis and that Miomantis caffra, the Springbok mantis, is from South Africa? Not exactly the best country for a mantis lover! So nervous is the NZ government about "foreign" mantises entering N.Z., that the entire New Zealand Armed Services, all 18 of them, have been deployed to kiwi airports and seaports where they are authorized to shoot and kill any suspicious mantis or any suspicious person who may be carrying one.

Bet you didn't know that, did you?


----------

